# Stratford Show Online Booking URGENT



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

There seems to have been a problem with Stone Leisures on-line bookings.

If you booked for this show on their web-site and have not yet received your tickets please phone Stone Leisure:- 02083 026150 or 02083 026069 and check that they have your booking. You may have to re-book over the phone.

You should do this URGENTLY as pre-booking closes on 18/5/07.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Bump


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Do Warners organise any brewery drinking days at all?

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Do Warners organise any brewery drinking days at all?
> 
> Dave


 Probably,.. however Stone Leisure can't it seems :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oops! 

"Probably"

Obviously a Carlsberg brewery then.

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have managed to get a preliminary list from Stone Leisure and the following people who are on the MHF rally list are not on Stone Leisures list :roll: :roll: 

lawson64
DaMann
meurig

I have sent you all a PM asking you to contact me.

Everyone else who is currently on the list in the rally section at the bottom of the front page can now breathe a sigh of relief because they are on Stone Leisures list of attendees.   

PLEASE NOTE:- none of the members who were automatically removed by the MHF booking system are on the list from Stone Leisure:-

delboy139
Spacerunner
tendy
jimjam

We will therefore assume you aren't going to the show, but it would have been nice if you could have let us know :!: :!:


----------

